
Microsoft’s Project Reunion bridges Win32 and UWP divide, again - aspenmayer
https://venturebeat.com/2020/05/19/microsofts-project-reunion-bridges-win32-and-uwp-divide-again/
======
aspenmayer
'At Build 2020 [1] today, Microsoft unveiled Project Reunion [2], its latest
attempt to unify the Windows developer platform by reducing fragmentation
between Win32 APIs and Universal Windows Platform (UWP) APIs. Microsoft also
promises Project Reunion can modernize existing apps with the latest
functionality, whether they’re built using C++, .NET (including WPF, Windows
Forms, and UWP), or React Native. Additionally, it can decouple the APIs from
Windows via tools like NuGet, and it brings new WinUI 3 and WebView2
releases.'

[1] [https://mybuild.microsoft.com](https://mybuild.microsoft.com)

[2]
[https://github.com/microsoft/ProjectReunion](https://github.com/microsoft/ProjectReunion)

